# VDO Dayton PA 4600 gives me silence - Pictures



## turrikasd (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello.

It's a 4x 150W car amp, of which I can't find any info online and I don't own any paperwork concerning this.
It worked well for ~5min after I hooked it up. I disconnected it and reworked the cables and then all I get is silence.
It powers on and I can measure some random voltages from the output ports.

Is there any life left in this amp?

*Picture of the board*
If you need a larger resolution picture I can upload it. It's 20 000 x 30 000

Thanks!


----------

